# Bio washing liquid translates as????



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

We are currently in France, and although we don't usually put chemicals in the black tank we do keep a bit or something for an occasional spruce up 

Usually this is the little green tablets of bugs specifically for the job which work well.

But could someone please tell me what is a Bio liquid available in France? Not one of them say bio, or anything remotely similar looking or translating. I'm not too bothered, but if I can't find it maybe others struggle too.

If you know a brand in other countries feel free to add it too 

Cheers

Jason


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Oui:

http://www.bio-wash.fr/

HTH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The same makes as in UK are available in France eg Fairy, Aerial etc.
The French use " biologique" or " bio" as we do. I guess there will be a Carrefour/ Auchan etc own brand. Make sure you buy liquid not powder.

Cheaper ones are in Lidl or Aldi or Netto shops.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi 

And thank you for the replies!

We've been in France for roughly 10 months over the last two years, and have gone through a lot of different shopping aisles! And have never seen anything with Bio on it, having carefully looked at every single type on the shelf in several big marches when we've been a bit bored! Bio is used for other products, but seems to be mean organic stuff?

They certainly have the same products, so the next plan is to look at Tesco online or something similar, and note the packaging of what a UK Bio Ariel / Bold etc looks like and buy that.

We did find an Iceland which did have UK stuff at reasonable prices, so bought some there a while back, but a bit more wouldn't hurt! 

Jason


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jason...we've got some in the van but I can't remember what it is called and the van is snowbound a couple of miles away ! Have you gone through the online shopping pages of Auchan ? (Useful thing to do anyway as they often print downloadable money off vouchers which are always handy.)

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> ... and have gone through a lot of different shopping aisles! And have never seen anything with Bio on it, having carefully looked at every single type on the shelf in several big marches when we've been a bit bored!


This is an interesting thread. I did this a couple of months back, and looked in all the supermarkets (and hypermarkets) we visited. We could find "ecologique", which was something environmentally friendly, but even looking at the descriptions on the bottles, could never find "biologique".

It would be interesting to know.

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Got it ! Aerial- avec des enzymes actives. I've only got the poudre a laver in the cupboard at home but you can get the liquide and it is sold by cheaper/ own brands.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you Grizzly!

I should have looked up what Bio had that non-bio didn't, which as you say is enzymes, and is listed in the ingredients on the Ariel Actilift we've got at the mo. 

Cheers!

Jason


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I've just spent a deeply interesting time in E LeClerc!

Out of 91 different types and flavours of washing liquid, none say Bio or Non Bio.

As Grizzly said, Bio stuff has enzymes in it, which will, all other things being equal, clean the best. The only reason to not buy Bio is if your skin reacts to it, but even then there are other things in it you may be reacting to rather than just the enzymes. (Apparently the main reason you can get different flavours of the same stuff, so if you react to one you might not to another of the same brand)

Non Bio has bleach in it to compensate for the lack on enzymes, so isn't as gentle on your clothes (or your Fosse Septique).

So you would expect Eco Friendly stuff to contain enzymes, which all bar one did (which with no bleach or enzymes would do what exactly?!)

You would expect anything described as for sensitive skin to not have enzymes, which all bar one didn't.

Anything for wool and silk seemed a bit more indecisive, but mostly didn't.

So generally speaking, 90% of French washing liquid is Bio, so pick up the cheapest bottle of normal run of the mill stuff and I'd be 99% sure it'll say enzymes on the contents list.

Jason


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Lidl :wink:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

passionwagon said:


> 8O Lidl :wink:


Shame you didn't mention that earlier!!

But now I know what to buy in every shop in France thanks to Grizzly 

Jason


----------

